

An Interview with Adrian Holovaty - Creator of Django  - shabda
http://42topics.com/blog/2008/06/an-interview-with-adrian-holovaty/

======
Xichekolas
> _It's quite nice working at a small organization with a very loose
> management structure; our boss, Rob Curley, was cool enough to let the
> developers themselves decide which technologies to use, as long as the work
> got done. "I don't care how the sausage is made," he always used to say._

It's a shame more managers aren't like that. Would make working for someone
else a little less tedious.

